

Vybe Bracelet - marek12886
https://www.wearvybe.com

======
nperez
They've been spamming Reddit for a while. After the creator asked a blogger to
take a post down about it, it was discovered that this is a cheap made-in-
China device that's been around for a while (but rebranded)

Link:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/HailCorporate/comments/1ploeh/rshutu...](http://www.reddit.com/r/HailCorporate/comments/1ploeh/rshutupandtakemymoney_is_used_to_help_crowdfund_a/)

